
Study links Paleo diet to heart disease - vfc1
https://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/latest-news/study-links-paleo-diet-to-heart-disease/news-story/2ccc7b71c7d42ec3162f94621d4fc2b6
======
vfc1
It looks like people on a Paleo diet have double the amount of TMAO produced
in their gut when compared to the general population.

TMAO is a marker that is linked to heart disease and colorectal cancer. It's a
marker meaning that it might not be the cause, instead, it could be just a
side product.

What is funny is that if you feed meat to people who haven't eaten it in a
long time, they don't produce TMAO. This is because their gut no longer has
the meat-eating bacteria that produce TMAO.

It's gut bacteria that produce this substance by consuming the meat, and not
our body.

